# Conte says he's out



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

*Conte says he's out*

*
By Mike Elfland TELEGRAM &GAZETTE STAFF
*








 *WORCESTER- * District Attorney John J. Conte, the county's top prosecutor for three decades, told his staff today that he will give up his seat when his six-year term expires at the end of the year.

"This time next year I will bring to a close 44 years of service in elected office - 14 years in the state Senate and 30 years as district attorney," Mr. Conte said in a statement released after the staff meeting.

Mr. Conte, 75, had given little public indication that he would not run again. As recently as the fall, Mr. Conte held a campaign fund-raising event. He has $278,000 in his campaign war chest, according to campaign finance records.

It appeared that Mr. Conte was in for a campaign against Joseph D. Early Jr., the son of the former congressman. Mr. Early has said he would seek the seat.

Mr. Conte's decision against a re-election bid could yield a crowded field of would-be successors.

Mr. Conte made the decision to bow out of elected politics on Christmas, according to the statement. He discussed the matter with his family that day, he said.

"I am profoundly grateful to the voters who have repeatedly entrusted me to represent them and who have always maintained confidence in me," Mr. Conte said.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

Reilly must have told him he couldn't run again..........


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Any idea who a potential candidate would be?


----------

